
A comparison between IOTA and Streamr - phoneboy
https://medium.com/@giotto_3438/a-comparison-between-iota-and-streamr-343b3d9cd2ec
======
phoneboy
He makes a loaded assumption that I don't agree with, "One of the key points
of IoT is that it produces extremely large quantities of data which have very
little value outside of the real-time element."

Still Streamer integrates the analytics processing part and that makes the
system more complete as a platform. You most certainly need the real time part
for IoT, but streamer can also be used for processing data-at-rest, e.g.
forensic data.

